# Rod action



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

What would be the best rod action blank to get for building a top-water lure rod for a 2500-3000 series reel?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Fast.

I prefer 7' spinning rods because I'm usually fishing off the bow of my skiff and when I hold a 7' rod down towards the water it's about 3" away from actually touching the water.

I REALLY like the recent rods I built on MHX blanks - SJ842. Extremely solid rods for topwater.

Here's their specs: 
MODEL	LENGTH	PIECES	LINE	LURE	ACTION	POWER
SJ842	7'0"	1	6-12 lb.	1/8 - 1/2 oz.	Fast	Med-Light

Here's a full explanation:
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/guides/rodselection.html


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*My rods are usually a bit wimpier than other guys*

I prefer rods rated 4-10# and not over 6 and a half feet. Longer and stiffer rods probably cast further but are a lot harder on my ancient wrists.

I usually fish with a Penn Sargus 2000 or the cheper but newer Penn in 3000. The 2000 is loaded with 10# Fireline Ice and the 300 is filled with 15. I never hesitate to cast at 150# Tarpon with either of these rigs and I plan to land the fish.

If you often encounter Tarpon or Snook, you will need a substantial bite tippet that will be longer than what you'd use for Trout or Redfish. All summer long I have enough 80# mono to almost reach back to the reel. I can't use the tiny diameter guides used for ***** bass fishing. I sacrifice distance by using the bigger guides but I sure cast easier and don't lose fish due to bite offs.

If I were young and sappy, I'd probably pick a 7' blank rated 12-20 or so.

I seldom build a rod anymore. Lots of very decent rods available for under $40 and I don't think you can build one that cheap


----------

